# anybody leaving?



## j-archer1 (Oct 20, 2013)

We have just moved to Johannesburg and currently in B&B. We have signed a house rental contract beginning 1st November 2013. We need to furnish a 4 bedroomed house! Yikes! If anybody is moving out, we would like to buy household contents, everything from cutlery to sofas. Any offers greatfully received. Thanks Julie


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

j-archer1 said:


> We have just moved to Johannesburg and currently in B&B. We have signed a house rental contract beginning 1st November 2013. We need to furnish a 4 bedroomed house! Yikes! If anybody is moving out, we would like to buy household contents, everything from cutlery to sofas. Any offers greatfully received. Thanks Julie


Have a look at gumtree.co.za

Also check out
@Home Furniture Stores : Linen : Bedding : Kitchen Appliances : Home.co.za
Boardmans


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

MR Price Home is good for some basic stuff - like baskets, light decorations, etc....


----------

